# Ammonium Chloride dose advice please.



## DonnaBelle (May 19, 2011)

I picked up a small jar of Ammonium Chloride to dose my Nubian goat Bucky with.  He's my only wether, he must weigh 150 lbs. 

I'm concerned he might get stones, he gets one cup of goat feed per day.  How much AC to top dress his feed with and how often?

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## naturalgoats (May 21, 2011)

Just wanted to point out.....AC isn't a cure all. you should also look at your diet and try and balance the Ca ratio. if you are giving grain (high in P) I might also give either alfalfa or beet pulp (high in Ca). the correct ratio I think is 2:1

Here is some information on dosage. http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto...204511&hilit=ammonium+chloride+dosage#p204511


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2011)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm

I would do about 1 teaspoon per day for a 150lbs animal, if your feed has no ammonia chloride in it.  


The website above explain dosage for preventive and dosage for treatment.


----------

